# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những 'lâu đài tình ái' lãng mạn trên Thế Giới

## hangnt

*Mỗi tòa lâu đài cổ kính, lung linh lại ẩn chứa một câu chuyện tình lãng mạn. 

1. Boldt Castle*

Trên hàng nghìn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ trên dòng sông Saint Lawrence, gần vịnh Alexandria, New York, Mỹ, tòa lâu đài Boldt nổi bật không chỉ bởi kiến trúc đồ sộ mà còn bởi dấu ấn tình yêu in đậm trong từng bức tường tòa lâu đài. Người chủ của nó, George Boldt đã cất công xây dựng để thể hiện tình yêu sâu đậm của mình với người vợ Louise trong dịp lễ thánh Valentine năm 1905.


Đội ngũ xây dựng tòa lâu đài gồm 300 công nhân, thợ xây, thợ mộc, các nghệ nhân trang trí trong thời gian 5 năm, từ năm 1900 đến 1905. Tòa lâu đài Boldt theo kiểu kiến trúc Trung cổ và kiến trúc Victoria với 6 tầng, 120 phòng cùng hệ thống đường hầm, nhà máy điện, khu vườn kiểu Ý, một cây cầu, nhà chơi của trẻ và một “ngôi nhà” cho các chú chim bồ câu, tuy nhiên việc xây dựng Boldt bị dang dở khi người vợ Louis của George Boldt đã mất một năm trước khi tòa lâu đài hoàn thành. Từ đó, George Boldt ngừng luôn việc hoàn thành nó và không bao giờ trở lại hòn đảo gợi nhớ niềm đau mất mát đó nữa.


Năm 1977, chính quyền đã mua lại tòa lâu đài sau 73 năm bị bỏ hoang và tán phá bởi sự khắc nghiệt của thời tiết chỉ với giá 1 đô la và tiến hành tu sửa lại. Giờ đây, Boldt Castle là điểm đến lãng mạn của các đôi trẻ và các cặp vợ chồng trong các dịp Valentine và tuần trăng mật.

*2. Swallow Nest*

“Lâu đài tình ái” Swallow Nest, biểu tượng của Cộng hòa tự trị Crimea (Krym), miền nam Ukraina, là một trong những tòa lâu đài lãng mạn nổi tiếng nhất gần Yalta trên vùng biển Hắc Hải được xây dựng từ năm 1912 theo kiểu kiến trúc Gothic hiện đại.


Đáng buồn thay, khi người ta chưa kịp cảm nhận tình yêu đẹp như chuyện cổ tích thì tòa lâu đài đã phải chịu một mất mát to lớn. Năm 1927, một trận động đất 6-7 độ richter khiến mỏm đá nữ thần Rạng Đông Aurora nơi lâu đài tọa lạc bị gãy nứt nặng nề và buộc phải đóng cửa 40 năm sau đó. Sau này khi được phục hồi lại, Swallow Nest đã trở thành điểm tiệc cho thực khách thưởng thức “sơn hào hải vị” cùng cảm nhận khung cảnh tình yêu lãng mạn khi hòa mình vào không gian rộng lớn của Mũi đất Ai-Todor và bờ Hắc Hải về đêm.


*3. Casa Loma*

Đến thành phố Toronto của đất nước Canada xinh đẹp, du khách không thể bỏ qua tòa lâu đài Casa Loma (tiếng Tây Ban Nha là mái nhà trên ngọn đồi) theo kiểu kiến trúc Gothic do thiếu tướng Sir Henry Mill Pellatt hứa xây dựng cho người vợ Mary xinh đẹp của mình từ năm 1911 đến 1914.


Vì tình yêu lớn với vợ, Henry không tiếc tay chi khoản tiền 5 triệu đô la khổng lồ thời đó (khoảng 65 triệu đô la ngày nay) cùng với 300 công nhân để hoàn thành “ngôi nhà” tư nhân rộng lớn nhất Canada, cao 3 tầng, gồm 98 căn phòng với nội thất hiện đại. Nhưng, tiếc thay, sau vỏn vẹn 10 năm sống trong mơ trong lâu đài tình yêu, Henry đã phải rao bán lâu đài với giá 1,5 triệu đô la cùng đồ nội thất với giá 250 nghìn đô vì mất khả năng chi trả thuế bởi sự sụt giá do Chiến tranh thế giới thứ nhất gây nên.


Casa Loma giờ đây là một bảo tàng rộng lớn bao quanh bởi một khu vườn thiên nhiên đẹp mắt - một địa điểm hấp dẫn cho khách du lịch viếng thăm.

*4. Captian's Castle*

Tọa lạc trên thị trấn Cameron, tiểu bang Oklahoma, Mỹ, có thể tòa lâu đài Captain’s Castle không khổng lồ về quy mô và không rộng lớn về diện tích nhưng nó lại được xem là minh chứng vĩ đại nhất ẩn chứa bên trong một thiên tình sử đẹp.


Trên thực tế, J.E Reynolds là người đi theo chủ nghĩa Sô-vanh (chủ nghĩa sùng bái tinh thần bè phái cực đoan) mù quáng, bởi thế, sự tôn trọng phụ nữ cùng những đóng góp của họ đối với ông là rất “hiếm hoi”.

Mọi quan điểm đã thay đổi kể từ khi Reynolds bị thương nặng khi tham gia cuộc nội chiến Mỹ (1861 – 1865) và thoát khỏi cái chết trong gang tấc nhờ sự chăm sóc nhiệt tình bởi hai cô con gái của người sĩ quan liên minh của Reynolds. Ông đã kết hôn với với người vợ Felicity – một hậu duệ gia tộc Choctaw lỗi lạc. Năm 1890, ông cho xây dựng tòa lâu đài Reynolds’ Castle hay còn gọi là lâu đài Captain’s Castle làm vật chứng tình yêu của mình với người vợ thân yêu.

*5. Taj Mahal*

Bỏ qua mọi quy mô diện tích rộng lớn, mọi mái vòm, ngọn tháp bằng đá cẩm thạch trắng sừng sững trước những thử thách của thời tiết, bỏ qua một phong cách kiến trúc tổng hòa của những thiết kế đậm chất Ấn Độ, Hồi giáo và Ba Tư cũ (nay là Cộng hòa Hồi giáo Iran) cùng nét tinh xảo đến độ điêu luyện trên các đường nét bên trong, thì Taj Mahal là tòa kiến trúc đậm dấu ấn tình yêu lãng mạn, hoành tráng nhưng không kém phần đau khổ tại cố đô Agra, bang Uttar Pradesh, Ấn Độ.


Đơn giản bởi nơi đây là khu lăng mộ mà Hoàng đế Shah Jahan (1592 - 1666) xây dựng cho người vợ Mumtaz Mahal yêu dấu của mình an nghỉ sau khi hạ sinh công chúa Gauhara Begum năm 1631. Phải mất 22 năm tròn, toàn bộ công trình đền Taj Mahal mới được hoàn thành. Nơi đây đồng thời cũng là nơi an nghỉ của Shah Jahan sau khi Hoàng đế băng hà.


*6. Kellie’s Castle*

Kellie’s Castle là tòa lâu đài cổ kính nhất tại Malaysia được ông chủ quản lý đồn điền người Scotland Kellie William Smith xây dựng cho người vợ Agnes trước khi hai người chuyển đến Malaysia định cư năm 1903. Năm 1915, để ăn mừng sự kiện cậu con trai đầu lòng chào đời, đồng thời mong muốn xoa dịu đi nỗi nhớ quê hương của Agnes, Kellie quyết định mở rộng lâu đài và đặt cho nó cái tên mới là Kellie’s Folly với tổng hòa kiến trúc Hy Lạp-La Mã, Ma rốc và Ấn Độ.


Một trận đại dịch cúm từ Tây Ban Nha đã cướp đi sinh mạng của 70 công nhân xây dựng, cùng với việc Kellie qua đời do viêm phổi, các công nhân còn lại đã để Kellie’s Castle dang dở, từ đó, xung quanh tòa lầu đài là rất nhiều lời đổn thổi ma ám rùng rợn, bí ẩn. Đến nay, Kellie’s Castle là địa điểm hấp dẫn cho những Ghost Hunters (Thợ săn ma quỷ) ham thích mạo hiểm và phiêu lưu.

----------


## khoan_gieng

Tuyệt quá
Lâu đài hoa lệ đi kèm vs những câu chuyện tình yêu quá tuyệt để đi khám phá

----------


## quynhvu

Dep that!!

----------

